# Arrowheads 2011



## georgiab1971 (May 9, 2011)

I've found all of these the past few months.  All came from family property in Taylor County.


----------



## woods-n-water (May 9, 2011)

Dude you have got a honey hole. Really nice finds.


----------



## dmedd (May 9, 2011)

Nice finds, the broke Dalton is a heartbreaker!


----------



## Son (May 9, 2011)

Looks like there's some old sites on that property. keep a lookin.


----------



## dtala (May 10, 2011)

that last one may be the best white quartz point I've ever seen....


----------



## kevincarden (May 10, 2011)

dtala said:


> that last one may be the best white quartz point I've ever seen....



I believe it to be coral.


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 10, 2011)

Very nice finds!!


----------



## dtala (May 10, 2011)

kevincarden said:


> I believe it to be coral.



you may be right....


----------



## georgiab1971 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!!  I have more pictures of other finds that I'll post this weekend.


----------



## Bow Only (May 11, 2011)

Sites that good that are that old are hard to find.  Nice!


----------



## fish hawk (May 12, 2011)

I dont believe thats Coral....And being found in Taylor County Ga. makes it even more unlikely,the closest source to here would be the Withlacoochee river and most of that is a yellow color.....Nice Quartz point and other finds!!!


----------



## Stickbow (May 12, 2011)

Very nice finds! Congrats! I was wondering if anyone could guide me to a place (public access or permission) where I could take my family and have a reasonably good chance of finding things like this? I greatly appreciate your time and assistance. PM is best way to reach me.


----------



## runswithbeer (May 16, 2011)

Stickbow said:


> Very nice finds! Congrats! I was wondering if anyone could guide me to a place (public access or permission) where I could take my family and have a reasonably good chance of finding things like this? I greatly appreciate your time and assistance. PM is best way to reach me.



when u find out let me know


----------



## mauk trapper (May 16, 2011)

Great finds!!


----------

